# Pumpe an Land, Ansaug-Schlauch ins Wasser. Geht das?



## Michael Wüstenoase (9. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche eine Bachlaufpumpe ohne Filter, wo nur der Schlauch ins Wasser ragt und die Pumpe an Land versteckt wird.
Sie muss also ansaugen und weiterpumpen können.

In den Geschäften sehe ich immer nur Pumpen, wo das ganze Gerät unter Wasser gesetzt wird.  Das gefällt mir optisch nicht so gut, wenn da so ein Klotz unter Wasser steht, zumal das Wasser bis auf den Boden total klar ist. Will ich auch all den tausend Kleintieren da unten nicht zumuten!

Zusatzfrage: 
Was passiert eigentlich mit angesaugten Wasserflöhen und Libellenlarven?
Gehen die komplett heile durch die Pumpe und dann über den Bach -holterdiepolter- wieder in den Teich?   was kann man zum Schutz der Tiere machen?

Ich habe leider auch kein Gefühl dafür wie stark die Pumpe sein soll. Sie sollte aber auf jedenfall in der Stärke regulierbar sein.
Den Bachlauf könnt ihr hier am besten sehen:
http://www.bildercache.de/anzeige.html?dateiname=20090726-234800-168.jpg
Da wo die Mülltonne steht ist die Quelle und dort wo der schwarze Schlauch ist mündet der Bachlauf in den Teich (Platte Stein hinter dem Schlauch).  Die Idee ist nun den Schlauch kaschiert ins Wasser zu stecken zum ansaugen und die Pumpe an Land beim Farn zu verstecken.   

Kann mir jemand helfen?  Am besten auch mit konkreten Produktempfehlungen.

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## delphi10 (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe an Land, Ansaug-Schlauch ins Wasser. Geht das?*

Hallo Michael
Damit:http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/ ginge das Bilderzeigen ohne Werbung und PopUp's. Mein ja nur.

Sera-Pumpen (zumindest meine 8000 und 12000er) können auch trocken betrieben werden, wenn auf beiden Stutzen Schläuche sind. Nach Sera wird die Pumpe aber immer ein klein wenig sabbern. Und die meisten Pumpen sind nicht selbstansaugend. Die Schläuche sollten also zugreif-freundlich verlegt sein.
Gruß Helge
Edit: Für Deinen Bachlauf ist eine 8000er Pumpe reichlich dimensioniert. Mein Bachlauf ist etwa 4-5m lang, die 8000er reicht da völlig. Der Ansaugschlauch ist genauso lang.


----------



## Clovere (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe an Land, Ansaug-Schlauch ins Wasser. Geht das?*

meine Oase Eco 8000 kann auch ausserhalb des Wassers betrieben werden. An Saug- und Föderseite kann ein Schlauch angeschlossen werden.


----------



## squidy (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe an Land, Ansaug-Schlauch ins Wasser. Geht das?*



Clovere schrieb:


> meine Oase Eco 8000 kann auch ausserhalb des Wassers betrieben werden. An Saug- und Föderseite kann ein Schlauch angeschlossen werden.



sie muss einfach unterm wasserspiegel liegen so dass das pumpengehäuse voll mit wasser ist 

@michael
so richtig selbstansaugend ist das dann doch nicht, aber laut bild bist du eh noch im bau und kann das noch ändern  schlauch muss unterm wasserspiegel aus dem teich geführt werden und pumpe muss auch unterm wasserspiegel sein, dann passt das 

viel erfolg 

ahjo hab mal gelesen pro 10cm Breite beim Bachlauf 1000l/h, bei mir plätschert das so ganz gut, evtl ein wenig mehr könnte es sein


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe an Land, Ansaug-Schlauch ins Wasser. Geht das?*

Hallo, die Oase Eco 8000 ist aber mit Filter oder?  Das will ich ja nicht.  Filter sind schon die Pflanzen. Ich will auch nicht, dass alle die Larven und Wasserflöhe geplättet werden durch einen Filter.  Nur (Land-)Pumpe bitte.  Erst wenn es keine Möglichkeit gibt eine Pumpe für Überland zu besorgen können wir gerne unters Wassers mit dem Thema gehen.

Der Bachlauf ist nur maximal 30cm Breit. Allerdings geht der Schlauch vom Bachlaufende unter den Teich zur Quelle. Also ca. 1 Meter runter und dann wieder rauf.
DAs ist übrigens ein altes Foto da oben. Der Teich ist schon voll und bepflanzt.  
Danke vorab für weitere Tips.   Ist mir schon klar, dass dies nicht so einfach ist. Sonst hätte ich die passende Pumpe ja schon längst.
Gruß Michael

EDIT:
Hier ist die Eco 8000.  Mann, ist die teuer!  Brauche ich denn wirklich so ein dickes Ding?  Das bezweifle ich. Lässt bis 1cm breites Zeugs durch.  Bleiben dann die Tiere OK?   Lässt sich trocken aufstellen steht da auch. Das heisst also an Land aufstellbar und saugt dann an?
http://www.oase-technik.de/de/Filte...Filterspeisepumpe-Teichpumpe-Filterpumpe.html


----------



## JoergK (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe an Land, Ansaug-Schlauch ins Wasser. Geht das?*

Hi Michael,

ich versteh, ehrlich gesagt, Dein Problem nicht ganz  

Die Pumpe hat doch prinzipiell mal nix mit einem Filter zu tun.

der Begriff 'unter dem Wasserspiegel' heisst auch nicht, dass die Pumpe notwendigerweise im Wasser liegen muss.

Da die üblichen Teichpumpen schlecht oder gar nicht selbst ansaugen, muss nur sichergestellt sein, dass das Wasser von alleine zur Pumpe läuft.

Und das tut es, wenn Du z. B. neben Deinen Teich eine Plastikkiste eingräbst,
in diese die Pumpe stellst und den Ansaugschlauch so legst, dass er unterhalb des Wasserspiegels läuft.

Und mach dir keinen Kopf wg. der Wasserflöhe und Lbellenlarven.
Die fahren höchstens mal 'ne Runde Achterbahn. 

Bei mir sind schon Kaulquappen unbeschadet durch die Pumpe gerannt und fröhlich den Bachlauf runtergepurzelt.
Ob's denen allerdings schlecht war, weiss ich nicht... 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Clovere (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe an Land, Ansaug-Schlauch ins Wasser. Geht das?*

die Eco 8000 ist meines Wissens selbstansaugend. Filter hat sie keinen, sondern nur den Korb in dem sie sitzt und denn braucht man nur, wenn auch einen Skimmer zusätzlich betreiben will. Sie befördert Material bis 8mm.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe an Land, Ansaug-Schlauch ins Wasser. Geht das?*

@Jörg.  richtig. Pumpe ist kein Filter.  Die letzten Exemplare zum Thema 'Bachlaufpumpe' die ich im Gartencenter gesehen hatte waren aber alle mit Filter, daher betonte ich das.

Na das ist ja schonmal eine wichtige Botschaft, dass Kaulquappen heil durchkommen. Gut!

So, dann gehts also nur mit Loch graben.  Ist natürlich blöd, weil jetzt schon gepflantzt ist. Ausserdem muss das dann ja auch was tiefer werden, weil es auch mal niedrigeres Wasser gibt, wo der Bachlauf auch noch funktioneren soll.

Bleiben noch folgende Gedanken.
1. Schafft es das Wasser beim ersten Ansaugen über den Teichrand, der höher als die Pumpe liegt?
2. Ist 8000 Liter pro Stunde nicht überdimensiert?
3. Gibts sowas auch von günstigeren Herstellern?  Muss zugeben, dass ich dachte mit ca. 100 Euro auszukommen. Beim Wasserfall auf der anderen Seite ist Gartens ist eine Pontec-Pumpe im Einsatz. Die war echt günstig. Allerdings ist die auch unter Wasser und saugt nicht an.


----------



## Olli.P (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe an Land, Ansaug-Schlauch ins Wasser. Geht das?*

Hi,

wenn's nicht ist, musst du dir eben noch den passenden Saugschlauch mit Ansaugkorb und Rückschlagventil (welche unter Wasserspiegel liegen sollten) besorgen. :smoki

Dann musst eben zur in Betrieb nahme einmal ab Druckseite der Pumpe einmal alles mit Wasser füllen damit die Pumpe keine Luft zieht.


----------



## Haitu (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe an Land, Ansaug-Schlauch ins Wasser. Geht das?*

Hallo,

ich habe es auch so gemacht, dass die Pumpe trocken aufgestellt ist. Um keine Kleintiere mit anzusaugen habe ich mir diese Ansaugung gebaut.

 

Erste Variation:

   
 

Zweite Variation:


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe an Land, Ansaug-Schlauch ins Wasser. Geht das?*

Hallo Otto,
Klasse Umsetzung! Danke für die Bilder. Welche Pumpe ist das eigentlich?  Werde ich dann auch machen und mal sehen, wo ich die Teile herbekomme.

Bleibt am Ende nur noch die Frage nach der richtigen Pumpe.
Hätte denn jemand den Profiblick, um anhand der Abbildung im Startbeitrag das richtige Mass zu Schätzen?   Wie gesagt ich halte 8000 für zu gross. Aber lasse mich da gerne belehren, dass das so sein muss. Aber wieso nicht 4000?

Danke und ich wünsche schönes Wetter für den Tag


----------



## Haitu (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe an Land, Ansaug-Schlauch ins Wasser. Geht das?*

Hallo,

das ist eine Pumpe der Marke Seerose (TURKOWSKI GMBH).
Unter Seerose Teichpumpe im Web zu finden.


----------



## Haitu (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe an Land, Ansaug-Schlauch ins Wasser. Geht das?*

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier so geht, aber ich denke die Fa. TURKOWSKI GMBH hat nichts dagegen wenn ich ein paar Auszüge aus ihrem öffentlichen Katalog einfüge.

_Edit by Blumenelse: Weil das mit den Fotos leider nicht geht, hier der Link zu dem Katalog. http://www.seerose-pumpen.de/Katalog_2009.pdf Hier findet Ihr alle Daten zu der erwähnten Pumpe._

Serie UP (Druckpumpe für Wasserläufe) (kein hoher Durchfluss im Verhältnis zum Stromverbrauch, kann dafür aber Höhen überwinden).
Anhang anzeigen 55519Anhang anzeigen 55529Anhang anzeigen 55523 Wenn man den Filterkorb abnimmt, sind die Pumpen auch zur Trockenaufstellund geeignet.

Angaben in Liter die Minute
Anhang anzeigen 55528Anhang anzeigen 55520

Serie UPF (Filterpumpe, vorzugweise für Gravitationsfilter (schwerkraft).
Gute Leistung bei weniger Stromverbrauch, ist aber nichts für Höhen.
Anhang anzeigen 55521Anhang anzeigen 55524
Angaben in Liter die Minute
Anhang anzeigen 55522

Die im Thread weiter oben gezeigte Pumpe ist eine UP40.
Saugseitig ca. 6 Meter 1" Spiralschlauch mit eben der Ansaugung davor und druckseitig ca. 8 Meter 3/4" Gartenschlauch. Höhenunterschlied ca. 120cm ab Teichwasserspiegel.
Von den möglichen 4000l/h kommen noch ca 900l/h an.

Bei den Motoren handelt es sich um Asychronmotoren die eigentlich nur mit einem Fraquenzumrichter in der Pumpenleistung geregelt werden können.
Evt. sucht man mal unter Regler für Asynchronmotoren, Asynchronmotoren drehzahlsteuerung oä. im Netz.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe an Land, Ansaug-Schlauch ins Wasser. Geht das?*

Besten Dank für die Antwort Otto. Optimaler kann man wohl nicht antworten.
Danke sehr!


----------

